# Solved: Open .mpp file ....without having MS Project?



## TP24

I want to know if it is possible to open a .mpp file without having MS project. I also do not want to install any 3rd party software free, trial or shareware for doing the same.Is it possible to open the .mpp file..is it possible to open it through safran planner?...Please help...


----------



## Yorkshire Guy

Hi TP24,

Try this web browser project viewer.

http://www.projectviewercentral.com/

Cheers
Hew


----------



## TP24

Thanx a ton....the link solved it......

Cheers!!!!


----------

